# Cutting Corn and Our 2017 Garden



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Picked a half a row of roasting ears this morning. Our garden is not as good this year but it survived 3 hail storms. This hot weather should really put the tomatoes and peppers to moving.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Man oh man, 

That corn is lots of work.
Picking, shuckin, silkin, blanchin, then freezing.

Up till this year, my wife and I put 800 to 900 ears in the freezer every year.

Hats off to nyall.



Jim


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

phideaux said:


> Man oh man,
> 
> That corn is lots of work.
> Picking, shuckin, silkin, blanchin, then freezing.
> ...


 That will be several evenings next week. If the damn June bugs don't beat us to it! We picked a little today to eat and give to friends. You are correct it's a lot of work about right now is when I start to hate the garden...


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

We flip flopped with the heat today. I moved a table into the kitchen for cutting and shucking and moved the blanching process outside.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Color me impressed. And not _just_ that you landed Mrs. Hashbrown.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> Color me impressed. And not _just_ that you landed Mrs. Hashbrown.


How do you know she didn't land me?


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Tons of work right there. I wish my garden looked half that good this year. Congrats on the harvest. And on Ms Hashbrown as well. It's great to have a mate that helps with all that work.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

hashbrown said:


> We flip flopped with the heat today. I moved a table into the kitchen for cutting and shucking and moved the blanching process outside.


All I ever see is Mrs hashbrown doing all the work and Mr hash claiming the work. Lol

Edit. I guess I would rather look at her instead of some bearded dude. So disregard my writing above. Lol


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Flight1630 said:


> All I ever see is Mrs hashbrown doing all the work and Mr hash claiming the work. Lol
> 
> Edit. I guess I would rather look at her instead of some bearded dude. So disregard my writing above. Lol


Somebody has to carry my wore out old ass!


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

hashbrown said:


> Somebody has to carry my wore out old ass!


Well since you put it that way. Ok. Lol


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome work and on sandy, thirsty "soil" as well.

Here in Northern Australia we are in the dry season which, I guess you could call winter for the 2 or 3 days I think to myself..Hmmm.....I could put long sleeves on.

I've been hauling wood chips, laying plastic mulch and shredded bills to get ready for the wet season - summer.

I do appreciate the amount of work goes into putting food on the table.

With what is headed towards us a lazy person who isn't use to toiling is going to go hungry.

With the work before you, be grateful.
With the sweat on your brow, be grateful.
With the aches at the end of the day, be grateful.
With the dirt under your nails, be grateful.
With the harvest brought in, be grateful.
With the pantry groaning, be grateful.

Amen.


----------

